# Adding Caramel to apple pie



## Jeni78 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi - I am making caramel apple pie for Thanksgiving. I can find a lot of recipes - but I like my apple pie recipe and don't want to change it. 

What is the best way to add caramel? I don't want it to harden when cooled. I was thinking I could put the caramel on the bottom, on top of the crust...so perhaps I'm asking for a way to add caramel without burning/hardening/etc.

Thank you!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 16, 2010)

wish i could help you, but haven't got a clue. unless you could put on room temp. after the pie has cooled.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

Are you making the caramel?  Add extra milk to the syrup texture you like.

If you are using caramel candies, melt them and stir in some milk to the thickness you want or just buy caramel sauce for ice cream and add it to your pie, it shouldn't harden.


----------



## Jeni78 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Princess - yes I guess that was my question - which one to do.

So the caramel sauce people buy for ice cream should be okay? I was thinking of it but wasn't sure if it's used for baking. I have never used it. 

That seems to be the easiest unless anyone thinks making my own would be best. In which case, I'm not sure how to do this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

I would definitely use the caramel syrup, it's already the right consistency.  You can assemble your pie and before covering it with the top layer, pour the sauce on top.  I would cut down or eliminate the sugar you use for the apples.

Okay, now I want Caramel apple pie!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you have tins of condensed milk over there? if you do boil one unopened for three to for hours ( I do 4 at a time and store in the fridge) check you do not boil dry. let the tin cool, open and you have the best toffee/caramel sauce


----------



## Jeni78 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Princess - I will do that!

Bolas - that's interesting and I will file away. We do have condensed milk but I think I'll go with the ice cream topping. Very easy.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Do you have tins of condensed milk over there? if you do boil one unopened for three to for hours ( I do 4 at a time and store in the fridge) check you do not boil dry. let the tin cool, open and you have the best toffee/caramel sauce


 
I have heard of this technique, but never tried it.  thanks for confirming it works!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeni78 said:


> Thanks Princess - I will do that!
> 
> Bolas - that's interesting and I will file away. We do have condensed milk but I think I'll go with the ice cream topping. Very easy.


 
You are very welcome, Jeni!


----------



## Jeni78 (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, it worked great! I used Mrs. Richardson's caramel topping and poured it in the middle. It all got eaten!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm glad it worked!


----------



## Tinytottori (Dec 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> Do you have tins of condensed milk over there? if you do boil one unopened for three to for hours ( I do 4 at a time and store in the fridge) check you do not boil dry. let the tin cool, open and you have the best toffee/caramel sauce



I'm intrigued by this method. Do you just put the unopened tin in a saucepan of water to boil? Should the water be at a certain level on the tin or is that not important? How do I know whether to wait 3 or 4 hrs if I can't see what's going on inside? And (finally) how long does it keep in the fridge and does it need warming up to reuse or is it still nice and gooey?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2011)

Tinytottori said:
			
		

> I'm intrigued by this method. Do you just put the unopened tin in a saucepan of water to boil? Should the water be at a certain level on the tin or is that not important? How do I know whether to wait 3 or 4 hrs if I can't see what's going on inside? And (finally) how long does it keep in the fridge and does it need warming up to reuse or is it still nice and gooey?



Welcome to DC!  

I just made some recently using a crock pot on low.  Make sure the label is removed and the can is covered in water.  You might want to put a piece of foil on the bottom to keep the liner from being scratched.  Cook on low with the lid on for 8 hours or so.  It's nice and gooey.  I did 2 cans and froze one.  The other is gone!

A friend boils hers for 4 hours, making sure the water covers the can.  You can Google either method.


----------

